# RoMa Craft Cromagnon Review



## MDSPHOTO

Manufacturer: RomaCraft
Brand: Cromagnon
Size: Cranium (6x54)
Price: $7-$8.50
Rest Time: 3-Months
Burn Time: 2 Hours

Prelight: Nicely finished stick with a dense pack and dark chocolate wrapper. Aroma of bittersweet chocolate, earth, hay and spice. Prelight draw is earth and raisins. I use a medium punch to open the cap and off we go.



1st 3rd:

A smokey earth, raisins and some bitter woody notes with a very mild, short finish of wood and portobello mushrooms. The body is a solid medium.



2nd 3rd:

Some nice flavor shits in the second third. The body has kicked up to a full with no hint of strength, yet. The flavors now are bittersweet chocolate, espresso, wood, earth and a touch of black pepper on the finish. The finish is much longer now. The stick had a bit of a burn issue and required one touch up, but the ash held on right into the second third.



Final 3rd:

A second relight is needed entering the final 3rd. The same flavors remain with the addition of some creamy nutty flavors, but the black pepper has really amped up on the draw and on the finish.



Summary:

I have to say I was nervous about this smoke as I've heard others describe it as quite stout and very full bodied. I really liked the complex flavors in the first & second third, but I am not a black pepper guy so the final third was not as enjoyable for me. I was surprised at the burn issues since my last two RoMas had no issues and were all acquired at the same time form the same vendor. Overall, a really nice smoke you full bodied guys & pepperheads will appreciate.


----------



## egoo33

Good write up, I have only had the Intemperance BA XXI A.W.S Lonsdale bought a box blindly but I absolutely love it, best cigar I have had in a really long time and most recent cigar that took me aback in a long time. I really need to seek out more Roma Craft they are doing it right.

Thanks for the review


----------



## Laynard

Thanks for the review. I have been really curious about this brand, but haven't sought them out yet. After your review, they seem right up my alley.


----------



## ejgarnut

Nice review David. 

Sounds like something I would like to try according to the flavors you got from it...well all except the flavor shits in the 2/3 lol. Maybe one in a smaller ring gauge would be less pepper though?


----------



## Ky70

Thanks for the review. I like em


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I have to say I wish I had not avoided this brand for so long, I have been very impressed with most everything I have tried from them and their prices are very reasonable for such complex sticks.


----------



## brimy623

MDSPHOTO said:


> I have been very impressed with most everything I have tried from them and their prices are very reasonable for such complex sticks.


I've had the Cromagnon & Aquitaine, loved them both!!!

Now I have to get the Intemperance lines.

Thx for a clean, straightforward review!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

brimy623 said:


> I've had the Cromagnon & Aquitaine, loved them both!!!
> 
> Now I have to get the Intemperance lines.
> 
> Thx for a clean, straightforward review!


Thanks man, and thanks for the bump!


----------



## brimy623

MDSPHOTO said:


> Thanks man, and thanks for the bump!


Well deserved on all fronts!!:first:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Mike & Skip at RoMa do it right *period*. They don't skimp on *anything*.

IMO you will not find a better bang for your buck in the "boutique/craft cigar" side of things. Have not had a bad one yet, & I smoke A LOT of RoMa. :nod:

Good review David!


----------



## Jcapz

Great review! I just tried the Cromagnon for the first time tonight. Purchased a RoMa Craft sampler which has a few different ones from them. Still developing a palate to distinguish the flavors, but it is really nice to have read your review while enjoying it to compare. This was a great smoke and I'm excited to try the others from RoMa Craft.


----------



## penna stogey

Well Done Sir, Have to try this line of smoke this weekend at Muzikfest 2014.....CI is right next to the Bethlehem Hotel we're staying at. Schweeet. P-S


----------

